# Whatever happened to frozen beef heart?



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been searching all my lfs for the past few months for some frozen beef heart for my oscar, as I'm almost out of my own stock, and I'm having the hardest time trying to find any. Is there a world shortage or some kind of massive recall I don't know about? Has anyone else seen any for sale anywhere? My might have to just go to my local butcher and grab a fresh one to dice up and freeze on my own, not looking forward to that  though.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

the petsmart by my house still carries some.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Which Petsmart? I've been at the Eglinton/Laird and Scarborough stores recently and they do not have any in stock or any on order.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I live in kitchener.. Sorry I thought all petsmarts carried the same inventory.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

They're supposed to. The ones in the GTA might be higher volume and they ran out of stock already, while the Kitchener store might have some left from a shipment from a while back. Anybody seen any in the GTA recently?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ask Harold at Menagerie if he carries any - He carries lots of frozen foods, not sure about beefheart though.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There was some at PJ's in Pickering last time I was there.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll try the PJ's and the PetSmart in Pickering this Friday. If anyone sees it at Menagerie, or anywhere else, particularly in Scarborough, please let me know.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Say hi to me if you are there!  Look for jessica. Calmer always visits ^^

I checked out Luckies and didnt see any... Which i thought was a bit odd.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Why not just go to a local butcher and get some there, might even be able to get free scrapes? Then you can just cut it up to the size you want and freeze it yourself, probably a lot cheaper...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The petsmart in Kennedy Commons has it.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

When did you last check Kat? I've been working there the last 3 weeks and I haven't seen any come in. Unless it showed up today and I didn't notice, which could be a likely possibility as I'm usually running around like a chicken with my head cut off.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

duffgrot said:


> When did you last check Kat? I've been working there the last 3 weeks and I haven't seen any come in. Unless it showed up today and I didn't notice, which could be a likely possibility as I'm usually running around like a chicken with my head cut off.


Ahh this was a month or so ago, I accidently bought it instead of brine shrimp & ended up giving it away.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Nuts, I thought we had a sighting. This stuff is more elusive than bigfoot!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

duffgrot said:


> Nuts, I thought we had a sighting. This stuff is more elusive than bigfoot!


I think Petsmart on highway 7 may have it, I'm going to attempt to get there tomorrow. I'll look and see..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Aha!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Frozen-Beefheart-mix-for-discus-etc-W0QQAdIdZ58036862

Well maybe...worth a shot!

I did a google search of 'frozen beefheart Toronto' and that's what came up there might be more as well.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

There's a place in Cambridge that sells beefheart. A place called MC pets. They had some there the last time I visited. (a month back)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe I should get some from my butcher and chop it up...


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

We could start a frozen beef heart black market,  but maybe the stores don't carry it because no one uses it? Does anyone else use it or am I alone in this one? Does anyone having any suggestions for substitutes? I thought about frozen shrimp, but I'm worried about too much cholesteral for my oscar.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga has some. I was there on Saturday


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I've found and consistent and reliable alternative. I'm trying Purebites freeze-dried beef liver dog treats. Just pure beef liver, no additives and it doesn't have to be in the freezer. I just have to soak it for 20 minutes to get it chewable. My oscar seems to love 'em!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

My Border Terrier will do ANYTHING for those. She loves them! Serious doggie bribes... If you can get your Oscar to roll over that'd be amazing.


----------

